# Gold Omega Constellation, real or fake



## doggerry (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone may be able to help me out which would be really appreciated.

I know nothing about watches only that they tell the time but my father in law asked if I could search the internet regarding this watch. As I cannot find a picture of it anywhere I took these photos today and advised him that I would ask a watch forum. I have looked at the Constellation series on the web and they seem to have a different engraving on the case back. I have no means to take the case back off to show any serial numbers etc.

Any advice would be very welcome, thank you.

http://s969.photobucket.com/user/doggerry/media/Dogs/IMAG00061.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s969.photobucket.com/user/doggerry/media/Dogs/IMAG00081.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s969.photobucket.com/user/doggerry/media/Dogs/IMAG00091.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## doggerry (Jan 21, 2017)

doggerry said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone may be able to help me out which would be really appreciated.
> 
> ...


 

http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae179/doggerry/Dogs/IMAG00091.jpg



doggerry said:


>


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, sorry but the watch looks like a fake.

The Omega sign on the back is wrong, they have spelt watch wrong, it looks like the plating has come off the back of the bracelet.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Shame but as Roy says that indeed is a fake.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Definitely fake


----------



## doggerry (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks a lot everyone, I will advise him of the bad news tomorrow.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Look on the bright side. It is still a very handsome looking watch, and probably still tells the time.


----------

